# Local NE Ohio Tree Worker Dies in Fall



## Grace Tree (Jun 4, 2012)

Tree Trimmer Who Fell to His Death Identified - WKBN - 27 First News - Local News - Youngstown, Warren, Columbiana, Ohio - Sharon, Pennsylvania.

He lived about 15 miles from me and his brother is on our town council.
RIP,
Phil


----------



## deevo (Jun 4, 2012)

Sad to hear that. RIP. Any other details on it Phil?


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 4, 2012)

deevo said:


> Sad to hear that. RIP. Any other details on it Phil?


No but I'll post them if I hear anything.
Phil
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/news-herald/obituary.aspx?n=timothy-allen-wiech-rookie&pid=157890605&fhid=2649


----------



## rich_h (Jun 7, 2012)

Very sad news.....Tim was one of the first tree guys I was ever exposed to. I worked with him on a crew for the first 2 years of my climbing career. I learned a lot from Tim, not all of it related to tree work...

My condolences to Tim's family and to all who knew him..

rich


----------



## tree md (Jun 7, 2012)

Sad indeed. My condolences to the family.

It always wakes me up a little when I hear about a veteran climber like Tim passing in a work related accident. 18 years in trees, 42 years old. He sounds a lot like me. Shows me that it can happen to any one of us regardless of experience.

RIP Tim.


----------

